# Juve - Napoli: 31 agosto 2019 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (27 Agosto 2019)

Juve - Napoli, big match della seconda giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca sabato 31 agosto 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

Dove vedere Juve - Napoli in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky e Sky Go a partire dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Agosto 2019)

Ho la sensazione che la Juve può perdere certezze in caso di sconfitta. Partita molto delicata per loro...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Agosto 2019)

Vediamo l'ultima settimana cosa porta il mercato ma per la prima volta negli ultimi 6-7 anni ho la sensazione che la Juve non si sia rinforzata sul mercato.. In mezzo due buoni giocatori a zero ma che non spostano certo equilibri, dietro de ligt ho sempre detto che è forte ma non è certo come aver preso nesta o cannavaro.. Davanti non hanno sistemato nulla non riuscendo a piazzare higuain e dybala.. Vedremo che farà sarti.. Ad oggi non credo sia felicissimo.. Poi vabbè, cr7 magari basta e avanza.. X la serie a sono comunque ancora strafavoriti..


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Agosto 2019)

secondo voi perchè il napoli è stato favorito alla 1a giornata?

non vado oltre.....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> secondo voi perchè il napoli è stato favorito alla 1a giornata?
> 
> non vado oltre.....



ogni anno la stessa storia 
la squadra che dovrà affrontare la rube la giornata dopo
gli viene regalato qualcosa.. così i sempliciotti tifosi rubentini 
potranno dire.. "ma come ? vi lamentate del furto se la giornata prima avete avuto quello ?" 
ogni santissimo anno è così.. e questi fanno finta di non accorgersi dei loro furti 
o peggio ancora sono proprio ottusi !


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Agosto 2019)

Cmq ragazzi qui dentro caroselli sul Emre Can è fortissimo 
idem Rabiot poi scendono in A e sono tutt altra roba...

inizio a pensare che nn siete grandi intenditori di calciatori 
cosa inversa Sensi x la + descritto come pippa x la maggior parte 
ma alla fine è un buonissimo giocatore... (cosa che pensavo già prima)

x me l unico parametro 0 veramente forte è Ramsey e basta


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Cmq ragazzi qui dentro caroselli sul Emre Can è fortissimo
> idem Rabiot poi scendono in A e sono tutt altra roba...
> 
> inizio a pensare che nn siete grandi intenditori di calciatori
> ...



si ma qua ha ragione admin in pieno.

conte è re kaioh, per chi conosce dragonball.
ai suoi giocatori insegna il kaiohken...

te dai biglia a conte e poi ti recupera anche mané in campo aperto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma qua ha ragione admin in pieno.
> 
> conte è re kaioh, per chi conosce dragonball.
> ai suoi giocatori insegna il kaiohken...
> ...



io non la condivido molto questa suggestione 
ma a parte i kaiohken Sensi non è mai stato una pippa

infatti come Barella si è preso la Nazionale malgrado giocasse in una squadrina


----------



## Goro (28 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Cmq ragazzi qui dentro caroselli sul Emre Can è fortissimo
> idem Rabiot poi scendono in A e sono tutt altra roba...
> 
> inizio a pensare che nn siete grandi intenditori di calciatori
> ...



Tanti abbagli presi, è vero, purtroppo c'è sempre meno lucidità nel giudicare un calciatore


----------



## hakaishin (28 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Cmq ragazzi qui dentro caroselli sul Emre Can è fortissimo
> idem Rabiot poi scendono in A e sono tutt altra roba...
> 
> inizio a pensare che nn siete grandi intenditori di calciatori
> ...



Vediamo can e rabiot quest’anno 
E vediamo barella e sensi..
Parleranno il campo


----------



## hakaishin (28 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vediamo l'ultima settimana cosa porta il mercato ma per la prima volta negli ultimi 6-7 anni ho la sensazione che la Juve non si sia rinforzata sul mercato.. In mezzo due buoni giocatori a zero ma che non spostano certo equilibri, dietro de ligt ho sempre detto che è forte ma non è certo come aver preso nesta o cannavaro.. Davanti non hanno sistemato nulla non riuscendo a piazzare higuain e dybala.. Vedremo che farà sarti.. Ad oggi non credo sia felicissimo.. Poi vabbè, cr7 magari basta e avanza.. X la serie a sono comunque ancora strafavoriti..



Non quoto solo su de ligt per il resto hai sostanzialmente ragione.
In serie A siamo n volte superiori a napoli, inter ecc, poi dipenderà da sarri. In Europa ci vorrà una botta di culo ma tranne forse il city, non ci sono più squadre irresistibili


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non quoto solo su de ligt per il resto hai sostanzialmente ragione.
> In serie A siamo n volte superiori a napoli, inter ecc, poi dipenderà da sarri. In Europa ci vorrà una botta di culo ma tranne forse il city, non ci sono più squadre irresistibili



Ad avercelo noi de ligt...semplicemente avendo molta stazza ci metterà un pò di più ad entrare in forma, probabile resti fuori anche contro il Napoli e che giochi direttamente dopo la sosta.


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non quoto solo su de ligt per il resto hai sostanzialmente ragione.
> In serie A siamo n volte superiori a napoli, inter ecc, poi dipenderà da sarri. In Europa ci vorrà una botta di culo ma tranne forse il city, non ci sono più squadre irresistibili



nei titolari non così superiori all'inter, nei 25 sì.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Cmq ragazzi qui dentro caroselli sul Emre Can è fortissimo
> idem Rabiot poi scendono in A e sono tutt altra roba...
> 
> inizio a pensare che nn siete grandi intenditori di calciatori
> ...



sinceramente su Sensi qui nel forum ho sempre visto commenti molto positivi in maggior parte. Al massimo si discuteva sulla valutazione (35 milioni). Penso che gli abbagli maggiori siano e sono su Barella, giocatore strapompato che magari migliorerà col tempo, essendo ancora giovane.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ad avercelo noi de ligt...semplicemente avendo molta stazza ci metterà un pò di più ad entrare in forma, probabile resti fuori anche contro il Napoli e che giochi direttamente dopo la sosta.


Si sono d’accordo. De ligt mi gasa parecchio..



egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> nei titolari non così superiori all'inter, nei 25 sì.



Guarda, nell’11 titolare proprio non c’è paragone per me. Solo se entra in forma godin, posso dire che hanno una difesa al nostro livello. Per il resto, se guardo la loro formazione mi viene da sorridere. In questo caso le discriminanti sono gli allenatori. Soprattutto conte.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

up


----------



## Goro (31 Agosto 2019)

Se vogliamo vedere un pò di calcio tocca sintonizzarsi qui...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

Gol Danilo

1-0 gobbi


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2019)

Ahahah che sedere si rompe de scoglio entra Danilo e segna


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2019)

quando lo faremo un contropiede del genere


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2019)

Incredibile il deretano della juve


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

Gol pazzesco di Higuain 

2-0


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol pazzesco di Higuain
> 
> 2-0



Mamma mia.

Chissà che gli aveva combinato Gattuso


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2019)

Napoli super fail.
Come sempre. 
Inter seconda in carrozza


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2019)

Già finito il campionato alla seconda giornata...


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2019)

distrutti in2 minuti


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.
> 
> Chissà che gli aveva combinato Gattuso



Gattuso lo faceva salire in difesa a smistare i palloni LOL


----------



## alcyppa (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.
> 
> Chissà che gli aveva combinato Gattuso



"Trippita" [cit.]


Il giocatore più forte passato al Milan dai tempi di Ibra e sono riusciti a rovinarlo per un anno intero.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2019)

Higuain sa ancora segnare. Napoli fail


----------



## leviatano (31 Agosto 2019)

Come al solito questi vengono a Torino e si cagano in mano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2019)

Higuain resta un grandissimo, solo da noi poteva fallire.
Stessa sorte sta facendo Piatek.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2019)

"Higuain è un ex giocatore11!!11!"
Facciamo veramente ridere i polli, come squadra e come società.


----------



## sipno (31 Agosto 2019)

Ancelotti non avesse allenato squadre perfette non avrebbe mai vinto una ceppa.
Patetico


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2019)

Ormai è fatta, la juve se la porta a casa.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

Quasi 3-0


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2019)

Vabbé, i gobbi hanno già cominciato coi colpi di tacco, è già finita, ho spento. 

Il Napoli quest'anno deve preoccuparsi dell'Inter, altro che della Juve.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2019)

Eeeeh ma non è vero che Higuain giocava male perché circondato da SCARPARI, noooo assolutamente.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

Juve impressionante. Con gli stessi giocatori di allegri..


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Juve impressionante. Con gli stessi giocatori di allegri..


Allegri è un miracolato, si sapeva.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Allegri è un miracolato, si sapeva.



Finalmente mi sento capito 

E sono contento per higuain..uno non diventa brocco all’improvviso


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2019)

Il Napoli se la sta facendo addosso, come ogni volta che affronta i gobbi. Fanno errori stupidi.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli se la sta facendo addosso, come ogni volta che affronta i gobbi. Fanno errori stupidi.



Il Napoli non vincerebbe nulla nemmeno se giocasse un campionato da solo. Detto questo i carcerati stanno solo facendo quello che deve fare una grande squadra, far capire subito come stanno le cose anche quest'anno e schiacciare i presunti (ahahahaha) rivali senza nessuna pietà.


----------



## Goro (31 Agosto 2019)

"Avere vicino CR7 e Douglas Costa è come avere Suso e Chalanoglu" cit. Higuain


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ancelotti non avesse allenato squadre perfette non avrebbe mai vinto una ceppa.
> Patetico




Infatti ha vinto molto meno di quello che poteva


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2019)

Massimo rispetto per Sarri comunque, altro che le mezze seghe raccomandate che vediamo ogni anno su certe panchine.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2019)

Campionato già finito alla seconda giornata, salvo sorprese sfinteristiche.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2019)

Certo che il Napoli va in giro con di Lorenzo


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2019)

però basta una mezza partita per riabilitare un bidone dell'umido e far diventare uno dei migliori allenatori degli ultimi 20 anni un cesso.

un'obiettività incredibile


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Agosto 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ancelotti non avesse allenato squadre perfette non avrebbe mai vinto una ceppa.
> Patetico



Certo, come si diceva dopo l'arrivo di Pirlo (solito trequartista nè carne nè pesce), Seedorf (scarto interista), Inzaghi (bollitoooo) ripartendo da una mediana composta da scarponi come Gattuso (se ne tornasse in Scoziaaaa) ed Ambrosini (tornasse al Vicenzaaaa).

Alla faccia della squadra perfetta.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non vincerebbe nulla nemmeno se giocasse un campionato da solo. Detto questo i carcerati stanno solo facendo quello che deve fare una grande squadra, far capire subito come stanno le cose anche quest'anno e schiacciare i presunti (ahahahaha) rivali senza nessuna pietà.



E l’inter pazzesca di Conte ?


----------



## sipno (31 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Infatti ha vinto molto meno di quello che poteva



Verissimo... Partiamo dalla Juve... forse l'unico a non averci vinto una mazza.

Con noi, si 2 champions ma quanti scudetti potevamo e DOVEVAMO vincere con quella squadra?

Poi Depo Milan e Milan Liverpool me lo hanno fatto odiare a più non posso... Per me vero e unico responsabile di quelle disfatte


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

3-0 Cristina


----------



## sipno (31 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Certo, come si diceva dopo l'arrivo di Pirlo (solito trequartista nè carne nè pesce), Seedorf (scarto interista), Inzaghi (bollitoooo) ripartendo da una mediana composta da scarponi come Gattuso (se ne tornasse in Scoziaaaa) ed Ambrosini (tornasse al Vicenzaaaa).
> 
> Alla faccia della squadra perfetta.



Ma sei serio? Pensa che Cristiano Ronaldo fu proposto al Milan e lo abbiamo schifato... Ma le cose le pensi prima di dirle?

Inoltre Pirlo li non lo ha inventato lui ma Mazzone e fu proprio Pirlo a proporsi in quella zona se no il caro ancelotti ancora stava a panchinarlo.

Seedorf.... aahahahahahaha... Solo all'inter poteva fallire... Inoltre vatti a vedere quanto li abbiamo pagati sti SCARTI



Intanto 3 a zero... Sarri perdeva con la gobba ma la metteva sempre sotto... Ancelotti invece apre le chiappe come ha sempre saputo fare quando la squadra non è farcita di Kaka Seedorf Sheva, ROnaldo Bale Benzema eccc...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Agosto 2019)

campionato finito, se mai ci fossero stati dubbi


----------



## Heaven (31 Agosto 2019)

Campionato finito? Che esagerati


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2019)

Solo Conte può contrastare questi alieni


----------



## sipno (31 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> campionato finito, se mai ci fossero stati dubbi



Quando dai un Napoli ad Ancelotti non puoi mai mai credere che questo possa vincere il campionato...
Questo li perdeva con il milan gli scudetti... Non è nemmeno riuscito a vincerli con la JUVE!!!!
ahhahaha


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

Occhio

3-2


----------



## sipno (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Occhio
> 
> 3-2



Hanno sempre portato bene le mie critica ad ancelotti! ahhahahaha

Come Allegri è allenatore con più culo che anima


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2019)

s****are Ancelotti su un forum di milanisti ...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Agosto 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Quando dai un Napoli ad Ancelotti non puoi mai mai credere che questo possa vincere il campionato...
> Questo li perdeva con il milan gli scudetti... Non è nemmeno riuscito a vincerli con la JUVE!!!!
> ahhahaha



ho parlato. e 3-2 in tre minuti.


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2019)

bonucci in grande forma,sembra quello delle prime gare da noi.
ecco perchè è voluto tornare lì,perchè i suoi errori non vengono evidenziati come al Milan con la squadra
che vince ugualmente.
due goal su errori suoi,ma non si indugia minimamente
i leader decisivi sono altri


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Solo Conte può contrastare questi alieni




Convinto anche io. Per rimanere in tema dragonball:

Bisogna vedere se Conte riuscirà a passare dal kaioken al supersayan verso fine stagione. Se ce la fa può buttare giù la juve


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2019)

De ligt non vale uno scarpino di Chiellini


----------



## sipno (31 Agosto 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> s****are Ancelotti su un forum di milanisti ...



è l'allenatore del Napoli...


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Agosto 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Pensa che Cristiano Ronaldo fu proposto al Milan e lo abbiamo schifato... Ma le cose le pensi prima di dirle?
> 
> Inoltre Pirlo li non lo ha inventato lui ma Mazzone e fu proprio Pirlo a proporsi in quella zona se no il caro ancelotti ancora stava a panchinarlo.
> 
> ...



Guarda, non è il thread giusto, ma spero ci sia altra occasione per rispondere alle tue considerazioni allucinanti sul il Milan ancellottiano, iniziando da Pirlo fino ad arrivare a Kakà che nessuno conosceva e lui buttò in campo subito.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

Pazzesco 3-3


----------



## Heaven (31 Agosto 2019)

Dove sono tutti quelli che dicevano campionato finito?


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2019)

LOL di lorenzo


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2019)

e de ligt è il suo degno compare,la banda del buco al centro


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco 3-3



Manolas
Lozano
Di Lorenzo

3 nuovi acquisti del Napoli ancellottiano


----------



## sipno (31 Agosto 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Dove sono tutti quelli che dicevano campionato finito?



Il campionato non è finito fino a quando l'inter non molla... Il napoli con ancelotti perderà tantissimi punti che non dovrebbe poerdere... Non è lei l'antijuve


----------



## varvez (31 Agosto 2019)

No Chiellini no difesa


----------



## alcyppa (31 Agosto 2019)

Se questi non iniziano a rubacchiare occhio alle melme con Conte...


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2019)

Lozano pagato quanto Leao e Duarte.


----------



## sipno (31 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Manolas
> Lozano
> Di Lorenzo
> 
> 3 nuovi acquisti del Napoli ancellottiano



si certo... merito di ancelotti ahhaahahahah..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Manolas
> Lozano
> Di Lorenzo
> 
> 3 nuovi acquisti del Napoli ancellottiano



Manca Elmas


----------



## LukeLike (31 Agosto 2019)

Ma quanto è scarso De Ligt?


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2019)

Allucinante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2019)

90 milioni per avere una difesa peggiore della precedente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2019)

Il Napule è dato a 10 per la vittoria, non so se buttare ora due euri e illudermi che questi possano farcela sul serio


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Manolas
> Lozano
> Di Lorenzo
> 
> 3 nuovi acquisti del Napoli ancellottiano



I nuovi non giocano all'inizio, cit.


----------



## sipno (31 Agosto 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è scarso De Ligt?



Lo avevo detto, qui pareva il difensore più forte al mondo.
L'ajax era un grandissimo collettivo ma di singoli veramente forti ne aveva al massimo 2 e delight non era tra questi


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

Ahahahhahahahahahah che asino sto Koulibaly


----------



## markjordan (31 Agosto 2019)

gran gol


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2019)

Lo sapevo, ho scommesso ora i due euri sul Napule e tac... Che inculata.

Maledetto Napule


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2019)

e te pareva che in casa non trovassero la via di vincerla comunque,sempre a loro capita eh.
e ora da essere oggetto di sfottò saranno loro a sfottere,un classico

ora bocche cucite su de ligt - bonucci dai servi giornalisti


----------



## Kaw (31 Agosto 2019)

Più culo che anima, a noi una cosa del genere non capiterà mai...


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2019)

Mammamia...Koulibaly farebbe meglio a nascondersi, come Giampaolo fece qualche anno fa  .


----------



## sipno (31 Agosto 2019)

Evidentemente Ancelotti non è bravo con i vecchi acquisti...


----------



## Anguus (31 Agosto 2019)

Con questa difesa alla Juve segna anche Silva..


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

Sto Koulibaly è nero fluorescente


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2019)

Bah hanno un sedere infinito


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è scarso De Ligt?



Per una partita?


----------



## Lo Gnu (31 Agosto 2019)

Dai questo è culo clamoroso


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2019)

ma che culo che hanno questi mamma mia


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2019)

don't say cat ...if you are at the stadium


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2019)

Ciabattata che manco Kessie


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2019)

Ed ecco l'immancabile colpo di fortuna della juventus


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2019)

Meglio nascere fortunati che ricchi.


----------



## Anguus (31 Agosto 2019)

Comunque Koulibaly era in fuorigioco.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2019)

Meglio perdere 3-0 che così LOL


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Meglio perdere 3-0 che così LOL




Davvero oh, i tifosi napoletani saranno a pezzi


----------



## R41D3N (31 Agosto 2019)

È imbarazzante come da anni gli giri tutto bene in campionato. Bah!


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2019)

Vincono anche quest’anno. Se non vincono per meriti sportivi lo fanno grazie agli arbitri. Quando non è grazie agli arbitri è per gli avversari che si fanno male da soli.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> È imbarazzante come da anni gli giri tutto bene in campionato. Bah!



Si ma anche 2 traverse


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2019)

Ma dai non c'è paragone tra le due squadre. A livello di qualità la differenza tra Juve e Napoli è comparabile a quella che c'era tra la prima in campionato e la ottava nella serie A degli anni 90. 

Nel secondo tempo hanno buttato un vantaggio costruito demolendo letteralmente il Napoli.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Agosto 2019)

Che cu.. ha avuto il Piemonte calcio. C'è chi compra Lozano e chi gioca con Casticoso.

Oh mio povero Milan come ti hanno ridotto


----------



## LukeLike (31 Agosto 2019)

Comunque non vedo come l'In**r di Gonde dovrebbe togliere lo scudetto a questa Rube... buh buh


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2019)

Comunque la punizione da dove è nato il gol non c'era. Se non ce la fanno con i loro mezzi ci pensano sempre gli arbitri.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2019)

Meret e Koulibaly al fanta...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (31 Agosto 2019)

De Ligt...ve lo ricordate il ptimo Chievo...collettivo impressionante, sembravano tutti fuoriclasse...poi venduti signolarmente ad altre squadre, mezze pippe...non vorrei che finisse così...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2019)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> De Ligt...ve lo ricordate il ptimo Chievo...collettivo impressionante, sembravano tutti fuoriclasse...poi venduti signolarmente ad altre squadre, mezze pippe...non vorrei che finisse così...



È più difficile per un difensore, soprattutto se così giovane, adattarsi ad un nuovo campionato, a una squadra così collaudata.. È normale, certo non vale la metà di quanto è stato pagato ma questi sono i prezzi di oggi


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2019)

Ah dimenticavo. Altra grande partita del super de ligt


----------



## leviatano (31 Agosto 2019)

Oho, forte sto bimbo olandese volante da 70milioni...


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Oho, forte sto bimbo olandese volante da 70milioni...



Ma come fate a giudicare da 1 partita?


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> De ligt non vale uno scarpino di Chiellini



AHAHAHAHAHHAHAH be allora è messo male un bel po'!
in un anno di carriera ha quasi fatto come giorgione in tutta la carriera!!!

dai...


----------



## leviatano (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a giudicare da 1 partita?



70 milioni spesi e 7 milioni all'anno a 20anni. 

Baresi alla sua età quanto cavolo costava?...mi devi far vedere che sei già un ******* fenomeno anche cambiando campionato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lozano pagato quanto Leao e Duarte.



questo non mi andrà mai giù.

inutile dire colpadi questo o quello... al milan sono tutti colpevoli dal presidente al magazziniere


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> I nuovi non giocano all'inizio, cit.



ahahahahahaha

ancelotti è sveltoa fidelizzare vedo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per una partita?



durante la rimonta hai scritto poco ahahahahahahahah.
te la sei fatta addosso?


----------



## Asso_86 (31 Agosto 2019)

Non duriamo 60 minuti ancora, inoltre difendere a zona sui calci piazzati ci poteva condannare alla beffa. Peccato aver rischiato di rovinare una partita stradominata per oltre un tempo!

Comunque ben gli sta a Koulibaly, il karma l’ha punito dopo la gomitata da espulsione su Bonucci


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Non duriamo 60 minuti ancora, inoltre difendere a zona sui calci piazzati ci poteva condannare alla beffa. Peccato aver rischiato di rovinare una partita stradominata per oltre un tempo!
> 
> Comunque ben gli sta a Koulibaly, il karma l’ha punito dopo la gomitata da espulsione su Bonucci



è arrivato anche da chiellini. solo un po' in ritardo


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> 70 milioni spesi e 7 milioni all'anno a 20anni.
> 
> Baresi alla sua età quanto cavolo costava?...mi devi far vedere che sei già un ******* fenomeno anche cambiando campionato.



Ma cosa c’entra baresi?
Non funziona così. Il problema è che si vedono giudizi per mezza partita così esagerato da non crederci.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> durante la rimonta hai scritto poco ahahahahahahahah.
> te la sei fatta addosso?



Assolutamente si 
Onestamente pensavo che perdessimo tipo 4-0. Invece la Juve mi ha stupito, primo tempo davvero buonissimo


----------



## Asso_86 (31 Agosto 2019)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> De Ligt...ve lo ricordate il ptimo Chievo...collettivo impressionante, sembravano tutti fuoriclasse...poi venduti signolarmente ad altre squadre, mezze pippe...non vorrei che finisse così...



De Ligt paga quell’errore sul finale dopo aver accusato crampi e zero minuti in campionato.

Se devo giudicare la sua partita oltre all’errore sul terzo gol sinceramente mi ritengo soddisfatto dell’olandesino, ha tenuto bene nonostante le difficoltà fisiche


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2019)

la juve è crollata, ma si vede già la mano di sarri. eccome se si vede...


----------



## sipno (31 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo non mi andrà mai giù.
> 
> inutile dire colpadi questo o quello... al milan sono tutti colpevoli dal presidente al magazziniere



Ma Leao lo avete visto giocare per caso?


----------



## Asso_86 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c’entra baresi?
> Non funziona così. Il problema è che si vedono giudizi per mezza partita così esagerato da non crederci.



Stasera De Ligt è stato perfetto fino al gol preso su calcio da fermo.

I calci da fermo son sempre una lotteria, se giochi a zona poi


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

Ma sto Martufello allenatore gobbi come parla??


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Agosto 2019)

Bella partita 
culo immenso della Rube 
il 1 goal e ultimo sono da super sfatti 
lo sapevo che nel secondo tempo sarebbero crollati 
non corri così tanto con 100° senza risentirne 

almeno rispetto al solito nel primo tempo hanno giocato bene 

senza parole invece x la poca obiettività 
campionato finito? se x questo nn è una novità 
ma nn x il campo ma x la terna.. Inter come il Napoli si attaccano 

invece in Champions x me avete quasi 0 speranze di vincere 
basta un infortunio li davanti è siete rovinati 
e in difesa Delitto permettendo rischiate varie imbarcate 
se devo rivedere D.Costa e soci ripiegare in difesa

su Ancelotti sto zitto.. bastano le vostre magre figure 
Koulibaly deve recuperare.. come SMS l anno scorso 
la coppa d africa e infortunio sono uguali uguali all infortunio e mondiale del Serbo 
poco ritiro e recupero lento


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Stasera De Ligt è stato perfetto fino al gol preso su calcio da fermo.
> 
> I calci da fermo son sempre una lotteria, se giochi a zona poi



Ha oggettivamente sbagliato sull’ultimo gol
Alla fine aveva i crampi, giocava in una linea completamente nuova e in una squadra che sta cambiando tutto. Vedremo più in la


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Agosto 2019)

Ha 2 settimane poi le scuse staranno a 0
idem Koulibaly xkè si vede che non è ancora al 100%


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma Leao lo avete visto giocare per caso?



no, e tu?

io ho un brutto presentimento e se guardiamo il trend farà schifo pure lui, se mai lo vedremo in campo...


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Settembre 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Stasera De Ligt è stato perfetto fino al gol preso su calcio da fermo.
> 
> I calci da fermo son sempre una lotteria, se giochi a zona poi



De Ligt perfetto dove? Forse hai dimenticato di aver preso 3 gol. Probabilmente ti stai ancora spippettando su guardiola. Ritorna sulla terra.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.
> 
> Chissà che gli aveva combinato Gattuso



Avvelenato... idem Piatek, ma anche Silva e Cutrone (che stavano in panca per far giocare Kalinic).


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> De Ligt perfetto dove? Forse hai dimenticato di aver preso 3 gol. Probabilmente ti stai ancora spippettando su guardiola. Ritorna sulla terra.



Ma quali errori ha fatto de ligt prima dell’ultimo gol? Quanto ha sofferto la Juve?


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Settembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma quali errori ha fatto de ligt prima dell’ultimo gol? Quanto ha sofferto la Juve?



Infatti perfetto non ha senso. Perché nel primo tempo il Napoli nemmeno si è affacciato. Nel secondo quando hanno recuperato, tutta la difesa è andata in difficoltà compreso il presunto fenomeno. L'errore sul gol guarda che è grave. Ma capisco lo si voglia far passare in cavalleria. Così come sul gol di Lozano sia lui che Bonucci si sono fatti infilare in mezzo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti perfetto non ha senso. Perché nel primo tempo il Napoli nemmeno si è affacciato. Nel secondo quando hanno recuperato, tutta la difesa è andata in difficoltà compreso il presunto fenomeno. L'errore sul gol guarda che è grave. Ma capisco lo si voglia far passare in cavalleria. Così come sul gol di Lozano sia lui che Bonucci si sono fatti infilare in mezzo.



mi ricordate chi erano i 2 giocatori della Juve che si sono scontrati nella loro area ?
uno era Bonucci al 100% non mi ricordo l altro... 
pure li fortuna sfacciata xkè subito dopo pure i giocatori del Napoli 
hanno commesso un errore grossolano.. se no era goal al 50%


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti perfetto non ha senso. Perché nel primo tempo il Napoli nemmeno si è affacciato. Nel secondo quando hanno recuperato, tutta la difesa è andata in difficoltà compreso il presunto fenomeno. L'errore sul gol guarda che è grave. Ma capisco lo si voglia far passare in cavalleria. Così come sul gol di Lozano sia lui che Bonucci si sono fatti infilare in mezzo.



Concordo. Mi sembra una giusta analisi


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> mi ricordate chi erano i 2 giocatori della Juve che si sono scontrati nella loro area ?
> uno era Bonucci al 100% non mi ricordo l altro...
> pure li fortuna sfacciata xkè subito dopo pure i giocatori del Napoli
> hanno commesso un errore grossolano.. se no era goal al 50%




Ma vogliamo ridurre il tutto al fatto che abbiamo avuto culo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Settembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo ridurre il tutto al fatto che abbiamo avuto culo?



volete negare anche questo ? 
avete fatto un bel primo tempo 
preso traverse con tiri da fuori 
ma rimane innegabile che il fattore C nel 1° e 4° goal sono assai abbondanti
pallata in faccia che innesca il contropiede 
e Koulibaly che la mette nell incrocio

cmq la risposta non lo sai? 
mi sembra Danilo ma nn ne sono sicuro


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> volete negare anche questo ?
> avete fatto un bel primo tempo
> preso traverse con tiri da fuori
> ma rimane innegabile che il fattore C nel 1° e 4° goal sono assai abbondanti
> ...


Li abbiamo asfaltati il primo tempo
Khedira che la spara da 2 cm addosso al portiere
2 traverse e parli di culo?  dai un po’ di obiettività


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2019)

Io oggi ho visto una grande juve per 50-55', ad essere sincero non credo di aver mai visto una juve giocare bene al calcio.
C'è da dire che il pareggio sarebbe stato il risultato più giusto alla fine, però in linea di massima è stata una delle partite più belle giocate
in serie A negli ultimi 5 anni almeno.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Stasera De Ligt è stato perfetto fino al gol preso su calcio da fermo.
> 
> I calci da fermo son sempre una lotteria, se giochi a zona poi



se sul secondo goal lo si vede rincorrere l'avversario più lentamente di mia zia,si ferma a metà strada disorientato persino e non sa dove chiudere lasciando lozano con il terzino in ritardo.
il problema di bonucci e de ligt è che la difesa non sia sempre bella schierata,nel calcio si corre e rincorre pure gli avversari.
e stanno messi male da questo punto di vista.
francamente uno che viene dall'ajax,dove non aveva questi problemi in campionato giocando allegramente,credo necessiti di un corso intensivo di fase difensiva e l'ha detto pure l'allenatore in seconda.


----------



## MGP (1 Settembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bella partita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in difesa se gioca almeno 2 partite da titolare, Demiral tolie il posto a Delight.
sono sicuro che Rabiot sara titolare al posto di Matuidi e nei centravanti credo che posiamo vedere anche un trio con Dybala e Ramsey al fianco di Ronaldo.

La panchina della Juve e lunga


----------



## leviatano (1 Settembre 2019)

De ligt è un regista difensivo, lo fate giocare insieme a bonucci quindi o uno l'altro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2019)

MGP ha scritto:


> in difesa se gioca almeno 2 partite da titolare, Demiral tolie il posto a Delight.
> sono sicuro che Rabiot sara titolare al posto di Matuidi e nei centravanti credo che posiamo vedere anche un trio con Dybala e Ramsey al fianco di Ronaldo.
> 
> La panchina della Juve e lunga



Ramsay è già tanto se farà 15 partite in totale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Li abbiamo asfaltati il primo tempo
> Khedira che la spara da 2 cm addosso al portiere
> 2 traverse e parli di culo?  dai un po’ di obiettività



Vero, ma di contro sono due episodi compensati dalla fortuna avuta in occasione del primo (la palla colpisce in faccia bonucci e finisce sui piedi di Danilo libero in contropiede) e del quarto gol (per ovvi motivi).


----------



## Gre-No-Li (1 Settembre 2019)

Un conto è giocare in una banda di ragazzini terribili a cui non viene chiesto nulla di particolare, un conto in una grande squadra dove aspettative e pressione sono al massimo. Il problema, a mio parere, è più psicologico che tecnico o fisico


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Settembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Li abbiamo asfaltati il primo tempo
> Khedira che la spara da 2 cm addosso al portiere
> 2 traverse e parli di culo?  dai un po’ di obiettività



obiettività c e caro mio 
l ho detto bel primo tempo 
ma sai.. ? le partite durano 90 minuti 
nel 2 tempo come era prevedibile arrancavate 
non correvate + e questo non toglie il fattore C 

2 su 4 goal sono da tifosi che hanno venduto l anima al diavolo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ramsay è già tanto se farà 15 partite in totale.



io spero in termini di fantacalcio a un cannavaro bis 
all inter sempre rotto va alla rube manco una saltata 
idem Khedira x 1 anno.. poi i miracoli nn esistono 
infatti ha ricominciato a rompersi 

p.s. nn so se i commenti della panchina lunga sia un apprezzamento oppure una presa in giro


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Settembre 2019)

Checché dicano il contrario Lukaku lo cercavano sul serio, uno come lui che si sbatte e partecipa alla fase difensiva servirebbe molto a loro. Con Higuain e soprattutto CR7 giocano in 9 in fase di no possesso. In Italia non la pagano ma in Europa...neanche...perché il triplete è già sicuro...congratulazioni gobbi


----------



## Goro (1 Settembre 2019)

MGP ha scritto:


> in difesa se gioca almeno 2 partite da titolare, Demiral tolie il posto a Delight.
> sono sicuro che Rabiot sara titolare al posto di Matuidi e nei centravanti credo che posiamo vedere anche un trio con Dybala e Ramsey al fianco di Ronaldo.
> 
> La panchina della Juve e lunga



Per evitare questo "equivoco" non devono proprio farlo giocare il turco


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> io spero in termini di fantacalcio a un cannavaro bis
> all inter sempre rotto va alla rube manco una saltata
> idem Khedira x 1 anno.. poi i miracoli nn esistono
> infatti ha ricominciato a rompersi
> ...



Ieri sera x un'ora buona la Juve ha umiliato la teorica seconda forza del campionato.. Mi ero leggermente illuso, invece siamo alle solite.. Campionato finito a marzo, come sempre..
Vedremo l'inda di conte cosa combina, ma i gobbi sono su un altra galassia.. Loro sono il contrario di noi.. Noi abbiamo solo susina che può accendere la luce, loro hanno almeno 8-9 giocatori in grado di inventarsi gol..


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2019)

Tra i tanti motivi per cui il Napoli non vincerà mai niente, c'è n'è uno che porta un nome e un cognome: Lorenzo Insigne. Fatte le dovute proporzioni (Insigne è sicuramente molto più forte), l'equivoco è lo stesso di Suso da noi. Giocatore discontinuo, che ti limita nel gioco e non fa mai la differenza quando conta. Lozano è di un altro pianeta. Era il giocatore perfetto per noi, ma siamo nelle mani di dilettanti.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Tra i tanti motivi per cui il Napoli non vincerà mai niente, c'è n'è uno che porta un nome e un cognome: Lorenzo Insigne. Fatte le dovute proporzioni (Insigne è sicuramente molto più forte), l'equivoco è lo stesso di Suso da noi. Giocatore discontinuo, che ti limita nel gioco e non fa mai la differenza quando conta. Lozano è di un altro pianeta. Era il giocatore perfetto per noi, ma siamo nelle mani di dilettanti.



Il tuo paragone ci sta. Ed è cosi. I giocatori tatticamente limitanti o sono dei fenomeni (Robben) oppure per me non possono essere inamovibili.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vero, ma di contro sono due episodi compensati dalla fortuna avuta in occasione del primo (la palla colpisce in faccia bonucci e finisce sui piedi di Danilo libero in contropiede) e del quarto gol (per ovvi motivi).



Se finiva 5-0 non c’era nulla da dire. Non si può proprio parlare di culo secondo me..


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il tuo paragone ci sta. Ed è cosi. I giocatori tatticamente limitanti o sono dei fenomeni (Robben) oppure per me non possono essere inamovibili.


Nel calcio moderno effettivamente è così.
In più una realtà come Napoli di per sè manca di mentalità vincente, e Insigne è un po' l'incarnazione della loro mentalità. Già un Callejon, sicuramente meno tecnico e talentuoso, mostra sempre uno spirito diverso.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2019)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Checché dicano il contrario Lukaku lo cercavano sul serio, uno come lui che si sbatte e partecipa alla fase difensiva servirebbe molto a loro. Con Higuain e soprattutto CR7 giocano in 9 in fase di no possesso. In Italia non la pagano ma in Europa...neanche...perché il triplete è già sicuro...congratulazioni gobbi



Grazie 
Complimenti a voi per il campionato, il 4-0 con il real lecce non lascia dubbi! Siete i campioni. Il resto del campionato si gioca? Hai notizie? 
Lukaku quando vince il pallone d’oro?


----------



## Asso_86 (2 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> se sul secondo goal lo si vede rincorrere l'avversario più lentamente di mia zia,si ferma a metà strada disorientato persino e non sa dove chiudere lasciando lozano con il terzino in ritardo.
> il problema di bonucci e de ligt è che la difesa non sia sempre bella schierata,nel calcio si corre e rincorre pure gli avversari.
> e stanno messi male da questo punto di vista.
> francamente uno che viene dall'ajax,dove non aveva questi problemi in campionato giocando allegramente,credo necessiti di un corso intensivo di fase difensiva e l'ha detto pure l'allenatore in seconda.



Sul secondo gol secondo me sbagliano tutti: pjanic e danilo pressano lo stesso uomo, vengono tagliati fuori, rompendo la linea a 4. De Ligt a quel punto deve coprire ilrimorchio di Mertens per non lasciare Bonucci in un 1vs2, con Sandro che deve chiudere in diagonale su Lozano.

De Ligt avrebbe potuto optare per coprire la linea di passaggio su Lozano, ma se poi Zielinski la passava a Mertens era liberissimo di calciare a rete.

Ma alla fine se si decide di difendere a zona, De Ligt avrebbe dovuto coprire Lozano perché conta la posizione della palla, su questo siam tutti d’accordo, ma il problema a monte è che la linea era ormai scompaginata.


----------

